# New to DP - And very scared.. Please Help



## Trudget (Oct 5, 2007)

One night I was trying some cannabis buds for the first time. I smoked quite a bit.. I then sat down for a while. Then it hit me - I felt like I was leaving my body... I felt like I was controlling my body by remote control. My heart was racing and I was totally freaking out. Next couple days I then started to come back to reality. Then I did it again (thinking that was normal) and had same effects. Then next day I was alright again. Did it on and off for a week or so with same consquences. Since then I've been felling not real' life is a dream, think about the past and it just seems so fake. I feel so unfamiliar to myself. I cry all the time; I just wanna be what I use to be ;(. I've prayed many times; to hope something can make bring me back to the life I once had. I just wanna know how long it takes for this nightmare to stop. I dont wan't to tell anybody - im so scared.

I need help...


----------



## therese cowen (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi, I am new to this site also, but read many posts before joining. I THINK I have DP (but not DR) after having anaesthesia 2 years ago. I feel totally spaced out like I am in a dream.

I suggest you read Bergman's post "my story of recovery" a couple down from yours. I really think this is the way to go - engage in life. I think this is excellent advice.

Take care.


----------

